# Помогите определить модель аккордеона



## Ярослав Меркулов (29 Июл 2020)

Здравствуйте. Сам на аккордеоне не играю, знаком лишь поверхностно. Друг прислал фотографию аккордеона, спросил, не знаю ли я модель. На самом аккордеоне нет ничего, что указало бы на производителя. Есть ли какие-нибудь способы определить модель?


----------



## vev (29 Июл 2020)

Ярослав Меркулов, 

"Восход".... Аккордеоном это назвать язык не повернется


----------



## Игорь Ко. (21 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Ярослав Меркулов,
> 
> "Восход".... Аккордеоном это назвать язык не повернется


А про этот не подскажите? И за сколько продать можно хоть примерно


----------



## vev (21 Ноя 2020)

Игорь Ко., 
тысячи две-три может кто из меценатов и даст... Он не для игры, а для антуража...


----------



## ugly (21 Ноя 2020)

Маловато в нём антуражности, аккордеон как аккордеон, хоть и довоенный ещё.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Ноя 2020)

В каком городе этот Хонер? Я всё хочу забабахать хранилище с электроприводом, и повесить на стену в бильярдной. Нажал кнопку на пульте- изделие раздвинулось, а там стопочки и рюмочки... .


----------

